# Piratage compte (google) : quels risques ?



## patricia1 (25 Février 2014)

Bonjour, quel est le risque réel quand on se fait pirater un compte? (google en l'occurrence) à part envoyer des messages de toutes natures à ses contacts, je me dis, à tort peut être, qu'il n'y a pas grand risque *SI* les comptes reliés: banque ou autre sont protégés par des mots de passe et sur les sites commerciaux je ne laisse *pas de mémorisation de mdp ou numéro de carte* de crédit . En regardant les mails du compte piraté et même si il y a des liens pour activation de logiciels achetés mentionnés, je me pose des questions sur la sécurité de mes données..... Bien sur il faut changer les paramètres du compte piraté, est ce suffisant?
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Février 2014)

patricia1 a dit:


> Merci de vos conseils



Juste faire attention qu'on ne puisse pas réinitialiser des mots de passe ou se faire renvoyer des identifiants avec ce compte en provenance de sites sensibles (données perso, banques, assurances, etc.)
Et puis ne pas oublier de signaler à Google ou autre hébergeur qu'on s'est fait pirater son compte, pourqu'il soit fermé ou en tout cas pour laisser la bonne trace.

J'ai souvenir de quelqu'un a qui il était arrivé la même mésaventure et dont le compte avait servi à publier des annonces frauduleuses sur ebay et leboncoin. Du coup, il a été convoqué par la Police pour s'en expliquer... Du temps de perdu.

Bon courage


----------



## patricia1 (25 Février 2014)

Merci pour la réponse aussi rapide
Supprimer le compte semble la solution la plus sure donc, c'est ce que j'ai conseillé à la personne "piratée" puisque cette mésaventure est arrivée à un ami


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2014)

supprimer est un peu"extreme"pour divers raisons


le site (ici google mais c'est pareil en d'autres cas)  peut aider à "récupérer" un compte , chaque service a ses procédures
selon l'utilisation de cet email ( perso , pro , contacts externe genre forum , newsletter etc) l'impact de "suppression" peut etre de minime à gênant important (surtout avec emails qui fournissent tonnes d'autres services , espaces persos, galeries photo , réseau social etc)
conseils


GARDER cet email  et en changer le mot de passe
changer les mots de passe des comptes qui ont cette adresse comme référence pour manips divers  ( reset recup de mot de passe etc)
sur ces comptes indiquer un nouvel email de référence
récupérer les données pour les mettre ailleurs
(et ensuite, si c'est encore justifié , supprimer)
et de manière générale: cloisonner

multiplier les emails dans des services différents ,  afin de cloisonner ( au minimum 3 , perso, pro, web divers ) c'est à dire répartir entre divers adresses et services non liés afin qu'un hacker ne puisse pas agir par saute mouton-ricochet sur d'autres comptes et sites


et bien entendu
ne jamais utiliser deux fois le même mot de passe ni utiliser des mots de passe facile à deviner
 tous les gerants de mots de passe corrects peuvent construire des mots de passe très complexes ( mélange de chiffres lettres maj minuscules etc) et même pas besoin de les connaitre, les gerants les ayant en mémoire dans des fichiers sécurisés cryptés


----------

